

Is it wrong not to interview all very qualified candidates? - msredmond

My department is expanding so I'm hiring another entry-level position -- one that I've hired successfully for several times before. Normally, I struggle for candidates, but this time, I've got an abundance -- including someone who I consider an A+ candidate: Resume and samples are <i>exactly</i> what I've always looked for (never happened before), and a quick phone interview with this person went great.<p>So I've scheduled this person for an interview early next week, and my instinct is if the interview goes well/candidate passes our in-house tests/references check out, to offer the person the job and move on. But I'm wondering -- what about the 10 or so A-/B+ resumes I've gotten? Normally, I'd be thrilled to have a shot at these candidates. Do I have an obligation to my company/my team to talk to every one of them just in case one of them pans out better? I really don't want to waste anyone's time/get anyone's hopes up if it's a small chance. Also, if this A+ person truly is the right fit, I don't want them to get away.<p>So I'm wondering, if you were one of the A-/B+  candidates, would you want me to bring you in for an interview on the small chance you might show the other candidate up? And managers, when do you make the cut-off decision when you're hiring? (BTW: This is only my first week of resumes for this position -- normally it would take a month or more to get half as many qualified candidates -- really is bad out there.)<p>Any/all feedback appreciated. Thanks!
======
nbakshi
If you are really sure what you are looking for (which in this case looks like
you are) I do not see much value in interviewing others.

On the other hand if someone were not that sure about what exact qualities one
is looking for then it would make sense to interview a wide set of candidates.

~~~
msredmond
Thanks for the feedback -- appreciate it!

~~~
spitfire
I'd schedule 2-3 of the others just in case your all-star doesn't pan out. Or
these candidates could confirm that they are an all-star.

